# Greenville, NC



## Marcyh (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello,

I started a Meetup group for people with social anxiety, introverts, and shyness in Greenville, NC.

This is not a support group, but a social club for the members, and myself, to step outside their comfort zones and interact with people facing the same struggles while going on fun group outings.

If you live near or in Greenville, NC please check us out at :

http://www.meetup.com/Greenville-SCSA

That's the Greenville Social Club for the Socially Awkard.


----------

